# Aquatherm pipe



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Has anyone ever used Aquatherm pipe ? What are some of the pros / cons ?


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

have not used it because of the high prices. what you looking to use it for and were.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Actually not anywhere in particular. Just gathering info. for future reference. From what I read ( which is limited ) it has been around in Europe for 30 + years. My understanding is it eliminates any concern of CPVC (possible harboring of bacteria) and copper (possible metallic taste and developing pin hole leaks )


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

look at pro pex by uponor.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

pappagor said:


> look at pro pex by uponor.





Thanks for the tip. I see Uponor used to be Wirsbo. That is a very respectable company,been around for quite a while.


----------



## Aquatherm (Mar 24, 2016)

*Aquatherm*

Hi, fjn - We're glad you're discussing Aquatherm. You're correct, it has been used in 75 countries for more than 40 years and has been increasingly used in North America for a variety of applications. Available in 1/2" to 24" diameters, the heat-fused polypropylene-random (PP-R) piping systems are extremely leak-resistant and can offer considerable labor savings, especially in diameters over 2". We would encourage you to contact your local representative or visit aquatherm.com to learn more.

Best,
Megan Hernandez
Marketing Manager
Aquatherm


----------

